# Colour From Out Off space



## AE35Unit (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh dear, doesn't bode well if they can't even get the title right!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 10, 2019)

Im crossing my fingers,


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 10, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Im crossing my fingers,


Nicholas Cage. Ugh


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 10, 2019)

AE35Unit said:


> Nicholas Cage. Ugh



Yep.


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 10, 2019)

Regardless. I hope it's great. Or at least, a good popcorn flick.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 10, 2019)

Starbeast said:


> Regardless. I hope it's great. Or at least, a good popcorn flick.


Yea I'd like to see a movie based on the Chtulu mythos (I'd like to read some too)


----------



## J Riff (Nov 10, 2019)

Good, and not some off-color space joke...


----------



## dask (Nov 10, 2019)

Wasn't there an earlier version with Boris Karloff and Nick Adams?


----------



## Daysman (Nov 10, 2019)

Trailer...


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 10, 2019)

Very purple...


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

dask said:


> Wasn't there an earlier version with Boris Karloff and Nick Adams?



*Die Monster Die .  *Loosely  based on  Lovecraft's  story . In it own right, it's a pretty decent film.


----------



## Extollager (Nov 11, 2019)

That trailer looks really, really poor.  I see nothing at all to interest me in it there.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 11, 2019)

The real horror here is putting the craft of your favorite author into the wrong hands.
The Off Colored Spaces
Might be a better title.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

tinkerdan said:


> The real horror here is putting the craft of your favorite author into the wrong hands.
> The Off Colored Spaces
> Might be a better title.





Extollager said:


> That trailer looks really, really poor.  I see nothing at all to interest me in it there.



What if this actually ends up being a decent horror film?


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 11, 2019)

Have you ever seen the movie Vampire Kiss with Nicolas Cage?


BAYLOR said:


> What if this actually ends up being a decent horror film?


All through the movie I kept wondering the same thing. 'What if this actually ends up being a decent horror film?'


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 11, 2019)

Hmmm, will it's well known that Nic Cage will do any old tosh, as long as it pays, to fund his quest for the holy grail. 

So this does not bode well for the quality of the film.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2019)

There's a version of The Colour Out Of Space that was done in 2010. It won a few horror film festival awards. I have a copy of it myself. It's low budget from Germany but I think it's pretty decent. 








						The Color Out of Space (2010) - IMDb
					

The Color Out of Space: Directed by Huan Vu. With Paul Dorsch, Jürgen Heimüller, Ingo Heise, Philipp Jacobs. A boy, looking for his missing father, travels to Germany and uncovers a haunting legacy that a meteorite left behind in the area. Based on H.P. Lovecraft's short novel "The Color Out of...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 11, 2019)

AE35Unit said:


> Yea I'd like to see a movie based on the Chtulu mythos (I'd like to read some too)


I don't know if this is still available but you could try looking for this. It's only around 40 minutes long and is done as a silent movie but it's good.








						The Call of Cthulhu (2005) - IMDb
					

The Call of Cthulhu: Directed by Andrew Leman. With Matt Foyer, John Bolen, Ralph Lucas, Chad Fifer. While sorting the affairs of his late Uncle, a man accidentally stumbles across a series of dark secrets connected to an ancient horror waiting to be freed.




					www.imdb.com
				




There's also a movie called Cthulhu, which I didn't realise when I bought it, that it was a gay cinema take on the Lovecraft story. Sexuality aside(it doesn't play a big part anyway), it is - again - a fairly decent movie in its own right.








						Cthulhu (2007) - IMDb
					

Cthulhu: Directed by Dan Gildark. With Jason Cottle, Casey Curran, Ethan Atkinson, Patrick McKnight. A Seattle history professor, drawn back to his estranged family on the Oregon coast to execute his late mother's estate, is reaquainted with his best friend from childhood, with whom he has a...




					www.imdb.com
				




Then you have Lurker Films with a 5 DVD collection of short movies all based on Lovecraft's tales. I have them all and they are all eminently watchable despite being low budget.   Lurker Films

All in all. If you're looking for Lovecraft movies, they exist, you just have to do a little digging.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> I don't know if this is still available but you could try looking for this. It's only around 40 minutes long and is done as a silent movie but it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*In the Mouth of Madness *1994 . That one defiantly fits the lovecratain mold.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 11, 2019)

I think I need to read some Lovecraft first...


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

AE35Unit said:


> I think I need to read some Lovecraft first...



He wrote pretty good stuff.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 11, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> He wrote pretty good stuff.


Yea I've read a couple of stories but no Cthulu stuff.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2019)

Ive rewatched  the trailer . This film might turn out to be better then we think .


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Dec 15, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> *Die Monster Die .  *Loosely  based on  Lovecraft's  story . In it own right, it's a pretty decent film.



Hello! New member here. I've gotta agree "Die Monster Die" from AIP was really quite cool and creepy. And the 35mm image looks fantastic. Highly recommended. Im cautiously optimistic about the new version.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 15, 2019)

TECHNISCOPE said:


> Hello! New member here. I've gotta agree "Die Monster Die" from AIP was really quite cool and creepy. And the 35mm image looks fantastic. Highly recommended. Im cautiously optimistic about the new version.



Welcome to Chrons.


----------



## TECHNISCOPE (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks happy to join in!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2020)

Ive seen the film and it  was a pretty adaptation of Lovecraft's story . Nicholas Cage turned in a very good acting performance in this film. The rest of the cast was quite good.


----------

